#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Монастыри в Паттайе?

## Eugeny

Есть ли какие нибудь монастыри в паттайе?

----------


## Kit

Может поможет...
http://www.buddhanet.info/wbd/
http://www.mybuddha108.com/

----------

Eugeny (11.06.2012)

----------


## Елена Саяпина

есть, и их много.

----------

Тао (15.07.2012)

----------

